# Na sua vida eles já tiveram que experimentar



## Hexlein

Oi, 
eu gostaria saber se posso falar assim:

*Na sua vida eles já tiveram que experimentar quão duro é não possuir nada. *

Ha erros ou posso o dizer melhor doutra maneira?

Muito obrigada desde já.
Hexlein.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Acho que está bom, eu só mudaria uma coisa


> *Na sua vida eles experimentaram quão duro é não possuir nada. *


----------



## Vanda

Sua maneira está perfeita e muito chique. A sugestão da Wamorzinho é uma outra possibilidade. Ou ainda:
Eles já experimentaram/ sabem como é duro não ter nada na vida!


----------



## WAMORZINHO

A sugestão da Vanda:
Eles já sabem como é duro não ter nada na vida.
É mais informal, se o que você quer é somente falar, essa dai é mais indicada
Agora se for para escrever, e dar uma impressão 'dramatica' a sua frase é perfeita.

Minha opinião!!


----------



## Hexlein

Muito obrigada pelas respostas!

Sim, trata-se dum texto escrito, é uma tradução dum texto alemão. Fala-se duma casal de idade que viveram já na época da guerra e que então eram muito pobres. Por iso, também hoje que têm muito mais dinheiro, não querem gastar dinheiro sem pensar muito.

A sugestão de Vanda: 
Eles já sabem como é duro não ter nada na vida!
expresaria isto também? Não se poderia entender como presente?

Outra perguntinha: Meu amigo quis dizer "moradia" em vez de "vida", podem ser sinónimos ou é que estava a interpretar mal a sentença alemá? (Poderia perguntar-lhe, mas ele é desaparecido.)

Obrigada mais uma vez.


----------



## Vanda

_Eles já sabem como é duro não ter nada na vida,_ apesar de ser uma frase no presente, implica: não importa quando aprenderam, mas hoje/atualmente eles sabem como é difícil não ter nada, porque já viveram/experimentaram isso em algum momento do passado. Só não é possível se eles já estiverem mortos!
Contudo, como eu disse lá em cima, a sua frase está perfeita; apenas dei mais uma opção. 
Moradia vai mudar o sentido da frase. Vai dizer que não tinham nada na casa, mas não necessariamente vai implicar que passaram por dificuldades na vida.


----------



## Hexlein

Obrigada, Vanda, pelas explicações.



Vanda said:


> Moradia vai mudar o sentido da frase. Vai dizer que não tinham nada na casa, mas não necessariamente vai implicar que passaram por dificuldades na vida.



Então acho que meu amigo estava errado. A sentença não fala duma casa. Eu somente não estava certa porque pensei que "moradia" poderia ter também o significado de "vida", porque "morar" e "viver" também podem ser sinónimos (em parte), não é?


----------



## andlima

Hexlein said:


> Outra perguntinha: Meu amigo quis dizer "moradia" em vez de "vida", podem ser sinónimos ou é que estava a interpretar mal a sentença *alemã*? (Poderia perguntar-lhe, mas ele *está *desaparecido.)



Hexlein, embora "viver" admita a acepção de "morar", "moradia" e "vida" *não* são sinônimos. Seu amigo certamente se confundiu.

A propósito, parabéns pelo seu português. Muito bom mesmo. Assinalei duas pequenas correções porque você pediu pra corrigirem seu português. Na segunda, pareceu-me que você quis dizer "*está* desaparecido", se não entendi bem, desculpe. :c)


----------



## Hexlein

Muito obrigada, andlima, também pelas correcções e os parabéns.

ele *está *desaparecido - você entendiu bem, sim, é um erro que faço muitas vezes e que me enlouquece. (Eu queria dizer que meu amigo não estava disponível naquel momento.) 
Em alemão temos somente um verbo para ser/estar, mas isto não deve me servir de pretexto porque sei falar espanhol e acho que neste aspeto não há muita diferença.


----------



## Carfer

Hexlein said:


> Em alemão temos somente um verbo para ser/estar, mas isto não deve me servir de pretexto porque sei falar espanhol e acho que neste aspeto não há muita diferença.


 

Não se fie, há umas quantas, todas elas bastante enervantes e onde tropeçamos frequentemente.


----------



## coolbrowne

Só uma coisinha *bruxinha*, esperando contribuir :





Vanda said:


> _Eles já sabem como é duro não ter nada na vida,_ apesar de ser uma frase no presente, implica: não importa quando aprenderam, mas hoje/atualmente eles sabem como é difícil não ter nada, porque já viveram/experimentaram isso em algum momento do passado.


A explicação de *Vanda* está excelente, como sempre . Talvez ajude observar quea palavra chave é *já* (_schon_), a qual adiciona o caráter de passado.

Até mais ver... (Auf wiedersehen )


----------



## Hexlein

Muito obrigada a todos pelas contribuições.



Carfer said:


> Não se fie, há umas quantas, todas elas bastante enervantes e onde tropeçamos frequentemente.



Ah, isto interesa-me muito, há já um thread sobre o tema? 



coolbrowne said:


> Só uma coisinha *bruxinha*, esperando contribuir :A explicação de *Vanda* está excelente, como sempre . Talvez ajude observar que a palavra chave é *já* (_schon_), a qual adiciona o caráter de passado.
> 
> Até mais ver... (Auf wWiedersehen )



Bom saber, coolbrowne. Acabo de olhar no dicionário e vejo que "saber" tem os significados de "conhecer", "ser capaz" e também de "descobrir/experimentar". Então está tudo claro. (Em alemão temos diferentes verbos para cada significado e eu pensei somente no primeiro significado.)

Estou encantada de estudar português com sua ajuda. 
Bom dia para todos.
Hexlein.


----------



## Hexlein

Permitam-me duas perguntas mais, por favor:

Está bem falar "Na sua vida eles..." ou deve ser "Na vida de eles..."?? Meu amigo (carioca) nunca quer acetar se eu falo "seu"/"sua" sem me referir a ele. 



coolbrowne said:


> Até mais ver... (Auf Wiedersehen )



"Até mais ver" - é uma expressão usual ou somente a tradução literal do alemão? 

Um pouco confusa - Hexlein.


----------



## Vanda

Hexlein said:


> Permitam-me duas perguntas mais, por favor:
> 
> Está bem falar "Na sua vida, eles..."  (mas pode dar a entender que a vida é sua - yours - e não deles)
> 
> ou deve ser "Na vida de eles. *deles*.."
> Meu amigo (carioca) nunca quer acetar se eu falo "seu"/"sua" sem me referir a ele.
> 
> Pelo motivo acima, por causa da ambiguidade, visto que seu e sua tanto se referem a 2a quanto a 3a pessoa, dizer dele/dela, tira a ambiguidade.
> 
> 
> _"Até mais ver" - é uma expressão usual ou somente a tradução literal do alemão?_ - Usual, pelo menos individual.
> 
> Um pouco confusa - Hexlein.


----------



## coolbrowne

Hexlein said:


> "Até mais ver" - é uma expressão usual ou somente a tradução literal do alemão?


É um expressão meio antiga (como eu ), e não traduzida do alemão. Foi por puro acaso que eu me dei conta de que coincide com uma tradução quase perfeita para _Auf Wiedersehen _


----------



## Hexlein

coolbrowne said:


> É um expressão meio antiga (como eu )



 

Obrigada pelas respostas, Vanda e Coolbrowne.


----------



## Espinharas

Olá, Hexlein.
Penso que a sua frase está muito bem traduzida. É importante fazer atenção à vírgula. O português tem regras diferentes do alemão para o uso da vírgula.
Quanto ao "sua", infelizmente, em português, o adjetivo possessivo para a terceira pessoa do singular e para a terceira pessoa do plural se escreve da mesma maneira:
seu carro (carro dele ou dela); seu carro (carro deles ou delas);
sua casa (casa dele ou dela); sua casa (casa deles ou delas). Ou seja, traduz o "sein" (masculino e neutro) e o "ihr" (feminino e plural).
Assim, a frase é: 
*Na sua vida, eles já tiveram que experimentar quão duro é não possuir nada. *
O pronome seguinte (eles), dá o contexto para se compreender a que se refere "sua".
Abraço.


----------



## Hexlein

Olá, Espinharas. Desculpe o retraso em contestar. Você tem razão quanto ao uso da vírgula, é bem diferente.

Quanto à palavra "sua" acho que o português é muito especial, sobre tudo a maneira de falar (ou de exigir de mim de falar) do meu amigo. Por exemplo na sentença da qual estamos a falar aqui, acho (desde a minha perspetiva   ) que é muito claro que a vida é a deles e não a de "você" ou doutra pessoa. Mais ainda, "Na vida deles, eles ..." soa muito engraçado pela repetição, não acham?

Se eu falo "Roberta e seu noivo fizeram tal coisa...", meu amigo olha para mim com o rosto assustado como se eu fosse dizendo que o noivo é o dele. 

Falo muito mais espanhol do que português, mas nunca alguem me correjiu quando falava "su", e isto poderia levar a mais confusão ainda porque nem sequera existe a diferença entre "seu" e "sua".
Em alemão, como já explicou, temos a diferença "sein/ihr" (para masculino e neutro) e "seine/ihre" (feminino e plural), e podemos diferenciar entre "dele" e "dela", mas bem olhado "ihr" também pode ser "deles/delas" ou "de você/vocês" (ainda que isto se escreve com maiúscula, mas não se escuta ). "in ihrem Leben" poder-se-ia traduzir por "na vida deles/delas" ou "na vida dela" ou mesmo por "na vida de você" se não vir a maiúscula. Mas nenguem pensaria nas outras possibilidades se a frase é tão inequívoca.

Cumprimentos, Hexlein.


----------

